
North Korea: Where can its missiles reach? - mrzool
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-10-16/north-korea-missile-range-map/8880894
======
drallison
Guided missiles are not the only way to deliver nuclear weapons.

------
tooltalk
and why would North Korea attack Australia?

~~~
stephenr
Australia is an ally of the USA.

Literally the fourth word of the article is a link to an article about North
Korea threatening Australia.

